# Best time to visit Scotland?



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Evenin' all!

We are planning a tour of Scotland sometime in 2013. Taking in visits to friends in the borders and on the east coast, south of Aberdeen, we want to spend probably a couple of weeks to see all the best bits. I've got a fairly good idea of the route, going north up the west coast and around the top, back to Aberdeen and then south again.
Question is, what is the best time to do this? Is the probability of snow in March enough to stop us, are we better aiming for June (have to be here in France end April and all of May). And when do the midgies start biting  ?

All advice gratefully received.
Oh yes - expect to be wilding most of the time but occasional sites to reload and refresh.

Cheers
Alan

:?: :?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest doing the west coast in May to avoid the biting things.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

rowley said:


> I would suggest doing the west coast in May to avoid the biting things.


Err - I believe the OP said he couldn't go in May, and suggested March/April, or June.

We got caught up in a lot of snow in the Highlands at the very beginning of April this year. Thought at one stage we were going to get stuck in a blizzard, but managed to get through it.

And then the sun came out and the scenery was stunning. 

Guess it depends how warm you want it to be. As I understand, midges should not be too much of an issue around the east coast, but could be more problematic in the west in June.

Could try going up the west coast in June and provided there's a good breeze, it shouldn't be too bad. But if it's calm and the midges get too much, just head east to escape them.

You'd benefit from very long daylight hours in June.

Whatever you decide, have a good trip.

Mike


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I would opt for June.
Long days, chance but only a chance, of decent weather.
Midges worse later in the year.
If you can take the opportunity of going over to the west coast. After visiting friends in the Borders I would suggest driving across to the west going up Loch Lomond side A82 up towards Fort Wiliam then heading across country towards Aberdeen to visit your friends there.
Enjoy. Glorious scenery in Scotland but crap weather!
Cheers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anytime, just don't go when it's closed :wink: :wink:


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

We arrived back home from Spain in March of this year 2012, and it was one of the best months of the year for weather, June was damp and dreary, July is normally when you get the biting insects, so if it was me I would plump for March, watch April it can be very wet.

Hope that helps


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

I would say June too. One point - we really don't get midges on the west coast nor do you get them on te north coast!
I would say to go up the west coast right up to Durness, then along the north coast to John o'Groats. John o'Groats is the pits but you can do a day trip o Orkney fom there which is relly worth doing. Then down the east coast to Aberdeen. From there go through Glencoe to Perth then on to Edinburgh. 
It will of course just be a taster as you can't travel very fast on our roads up here!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it true that the midges mostly like standing water? The lochs would then, obviously, be a place to avoid in mid summer? Are the coastal areas the best places to go to avoid them (my husband is seriously alergic)?


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Do you mean "East Coast"?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys 
Our first big trip was round Scotland We wilded for 3 weeks in Sept 11
Joined the coast at Newcastle and crawled all the way round with a couple of Excursions round Loch Ness Ending up i Girvan where floods stopped play whilst the rest of the Uk was basking under blistering sun.

Had a great trip
Take in the floating pub the Eagle on the Caledonian Canal at Laggan locks very hospitable hoasts we went two nights

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=cal...a=X&ei=Yx3gUJPcEuqw0QW69oCwBw&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAA

Got a few places to suggest if you are wilding
give us a shout

Kev


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Anytime, just don't go when it's closed :wink: :wink:


Been talking about it for a long time - now want to get up there before passport controls are introduced!

Alan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Certainly plenty of midges on the west coast from about end April but it depends on the weather. That's why we are going in March  Midges like people - whether they are near still water or the coast. Perhaps the only thing they don't like is strong winds and storms - but don't shelter as they will get to the shelter before you  

I believe the midge is designed to keep Scotland relatively tourist free.

There is really no avoiding them so start sorting out the anti midge potions.

Sue


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Suenliam said:


> Certainly plenty of midges on the west coast from about end April but it depends on the weather. That's why we are going in March  Midges like people - whether they are near still water or the coast. Perhaps the only thing they don't like is strong winds and storms - but don't shelter as they will get to the shelter before you
> 
> I believe the midge is designed to keep Scotland relatively tourist free.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue 

I have visited Glasgow and Edinburgh several times and never found any there - is this why the majority of Scots live either in that connurbation or have emigrated to England? :lol:

Alan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Alan - could well be :lol: 

Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Any recommendations on the midge potions?
I seem to remember that Avon did a good one?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Without a doubt may and June are the best months up the west coast of Scotland. So as you can't go may then June would Be my recommendation.

I've not had midge problems in June but I tend to visit the islands more than the mainland, in particular Arran. The only place I got savaged was Skye in august once by a loch. The outer Hebrides in august were fine. Maybe it's te wind. I've done 18 islands now and they never seem a problem like they are on the mainland.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

selstrom said:


> Do you mean "East Coast"?


Yes I do!!! Note to self to try reading my posts before hitting "send"!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Midge repellent

No such thing

take anti histamine tablet each day

Still get bitten but don't get the reaction 

if you use anti midge candles put them UNDER the table when eating out

aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Now is not a good time to visit :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The last time we did Scotland it was in July - I was working in Edinburgh at the time so we carried on up the rest of the way. We got some good weather and I only got bitten by the midges one night when I went fishing stupidly with uncovered arms.

We are setting off for our next Scottish trip on January 18th - we hope to see snow in Aviemore - we will be iossappointed if we don't.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

patp said:


> Any recommendations on the midge potions?
> I seem to remember that Avon did a good one?


Avons stuff is called 'Skin so Soft' I think  It helps


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Old post but good links in it

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98682-days0-orderask-0.html

Planning Highlands and Islands mega-tour this summer; probably July/August. Whenever you go have a good time!


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

On the subject of the wee beasties - I used "Smidge that Midge" spray this summer and it does seem to be effective. It's not cheap though. Autan supposedly has the same active ingredient and is a bit cheaper.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We deal with Scotrail so we are up and down to Scotland quite often on business, Inverness and Kyle being the two most northern depots.

Quite honestly, Scotland is lovely at any time of the year, it puts on such a show of scenery that you can go at any time and enjoy it, subject to weather, obviously.

West side is more dawdling, east side more direct, going over the top and John O'Groats is a 'to do' thing but there's less to see up there than further down, mid-highlands.

We'd love to move up there full-time, we both love the country and the folks who live there.

LPG (Autogas) is not so plentiful, the last one going up the A9 is immediately past the Dornoch turn, then there's nothing.

Go for it, you'll love the place.

Peter


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Having lived in FortWilliam for most most of my early years I have to recommend visiting in May or June for the best weather.
Don't miss out the Ardgour Peninsular, some wonderful beaches with views to the inner islands. Visit some of the Local Hero sets too.
For the midges use Avon Skin so soft lotion. Invest in an anti midge hat too.
Enjoy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> We deal with Scotrail so we are up and down to Scotland quite often on business, Inverness and Kyle being the two most northern depots.
> 
> Quite honestly, Scotland is lovely at any time of the year, it puts on such a show of scenery that you can go at any time and enjoy it, subject to weather, obviously.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

We noticed this year that nearly every Gleaner Petrol station we passed now have LPG. It is not cheap but is more available nowadays.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

747 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> We noticed this year that nearly every Gleaner Petrol station we passed now have LPG. It is not cheap but is more available nowadays.


Cheers, I have made a note in our LPG map book.

Peter


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

We go for sure in early Nov for a night or two to see the the Autumn leaves on the trees when they have turned, but before they fall , magic 


norm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We deal with Scotrail so we are up and down to Scotland quite often on business, Inverness and Kyle being the two most northern depots.
> 
> Quite honestly, Scotland is lovely at any time of the year, it puts on such a show of scenery that you can go at any time and enjoy it, subject to weather, obviously.
> 
> ...


We seriously looked at buying a croft over at Dunvegan on Skye, but it was too complicated to sort out but the price was right, the other issue was if we lived on Skye where on earth would we go for some serious countryside, so when we do (which we will) move north of the border it'll most likely be around Moffat or Sanquhar areas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > Any recommendations on the midge potions?
> ...


It's the only one I use for anti midge, it's makes my skin so soft too :lol: :lol:

I think I mentioned this last year in another thread, we let the midges in once to see what would happen, they just flew around for a while then left, I think they like to be over the ground and inside scares them, They always gravitate to the windows if you shut them in.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We went to Inner and Outer Hebrides last two weeks in May this year. Had wall to wall sunshine, the first week topped 30c on Mull and not a mozzie in sight for the fortnight.

I suppose you could say we were a bit lucky, but that's the luck of the draw.

This year we'll be going at a similar time and hope for similar weather, but suspect that'll be a wishful hope.

And if you visit Oban and like seafood you must visit the shellfish stall on the fish quay.

Roly


----------

